# What Do You Think Should I Bid



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Item number is Item number: 160314257945

I was interested in a birth year watch and this looks cool. how much would this fetch I wouldn't want to pay to much for it


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

another one Item number: 320339832086


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

These go Â£50-60 all day long, very much doubt it will go for much higher


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

missed them both gutted :cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Item 160314257945 went cheap IMO :blink:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I was busy and missed it


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

spankone said:


> I was busy and missed it


Those ones come up fairly often, it's not like the heavier 1982 ones.

I would buy a birth year CWC quartz, but it take a time machine and a paradox to make it happen. 

Later,

William


----------



## orionz (Feb 15, 2009)

If you don't want to miss a item, use Prospector Lite. It's a free sniping program, that snipes from its own server, so you don't have to worry about your internet connection speed or time, when the auction ends. I personally find it wery helpful.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I missed another one by a Â£1


----------

